

Ccore released – a tiny multimedia library written in C for Linux and Windows - muyuu
http://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/2ixtux/ccore_released_a_tiny_multimedia_library_written/

======
acron0
OP link is to reddit, but github is
[https://github.com/ccore/ccore](https://github.com/ccore/ccore)

